# Tifton 85



## Mferguson3525 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am looking at planting some tifton 85 in a small field that I have. I have also thought about putting it in other fields where I have fescue/orchard. Will the tifton grow with the other mix? Also can you establish it from seed? I am in Central NC.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Mferguson3525 said:


> I am looking at planting some tifton 85 in a small field that I have. I have also thought about putting it in other fields where I have fescue/orchard. Will the tifton grow with the other mix? Also can you establish it from seed? I am in Central NC.


Tifton-85 is a good choice. It IS the best bermuda grass. Don't know how it does in your area. It is a sterile hyb, NO SEED !! It has to be established from spriggs, Green top or Roots. I will not plant or let anything else grow in my tift-85 field. T-85 is hard to get established,but when you do it is so well worth it.

scrapiron


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

It will not grow well because Bermuda requires FULL sun light and the other grasses will shade it out, the best thing to do is to kill off everything else in the field and then sprig it. Im not sure about the winter hardiness in your area as I am in West TN and we are at the top of the transition line, we have NO Tifton 85 around here that I am aware of, around here we see Tifton 44 and Vaughn along with some Coastal, Cheyene, Common and Wrangler seeded varieties. You will need to check with your extension office to see it you are to far North for the Tifton 85, I am in no way endorsing this websites people as I know nothing of them however this website is a wealth of information concerning Bermuda so check it out. Go to the Hay and Forage section to read about seeded varieties that will work in your area.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It will not probably grow well because Bermuda becouse you are too far north. It will freeze out on you. Tifton 85 was developed in central Georgia and it might not survive in South Carolina, let alone in NC. 
T-85 is a cross between a bermudagrass strain and a different African grass.


----------



## Stan r (Dec 21, 2011)

Check with your county agent

The map shows you are in the zone that bermuda could grow.

Good luck I jsut planted my fields with Tifton 85


----------



## stmhazel13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Our farm is located in Lincoln, AL [the north portion of Talladega County, AL].

As best I can tell, we sit approximately 35-40 miles south of Athens, GA.

We're interested in sprigging our former Tifton 78 field planted in 1985-88 in Tifton 85.

We're going to contact our local NRCS office later this month but were hoping to get some additional feedback. Thx so much!!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a field sprigged this spring with coastal. I had wanted to do 85 until I talked with the gentleman who did my sprigging. He said the 85 makes great hay but you really need to condition due to stems and it is more susceptible to winter kill. I do not have a conditioner so I opted for the coastal. A few weeks ago I was talking with a person who had sprigged 85. He said he got a great stand but it did not survive the winter. One key to remember with any Bermuda is K is as important as N. Lack of K will knock out a stand quick.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I just cut my T-85 field yesterday. As usual it will way out produce all the others. If you cut it every 25-28 days it does not get stemy and you do not need to condition it HERE. Let it grow too much though, and cows will turn up their noses at it.


----------

